# Moving to Auckland



## AKarim (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Experts,

I have few queries if you can answer.

1) realestate.co.nz/. I have been searching for places in this web site in various suburbs. Need to know the prices mentioned there. is it the final price or I have to quote more then that to get the rental accomodation. 

2) Is it better to search for a house through web site or better to go through agent. If you know a good agent, can you please send me their details 

3) I will be coming to NZ on visa type "Essential skills work instruction" and my family on visit visa for the same duration. Can my kids get education relief likewise PRs/Nationals for grade 3 and grade 1 classes. If I have to pay then how much is the estimated cost for per kid in an upper middle suburb area

For Medical, I plan to buy family private medical insurance policy from my employers agent. Is the emergency care free for countries which are not under recoprocal arangements.

4) Also can you plz advice if 6K per month after tax is good enough to live in upper middle suburb area. 

5) I plan to buy a small car within 10K range on cash as initially there will be no credit history. Is tradme.co.nz is the only site or I can get good cars from some other places too when I am there.

Thanks.
Akarim.


----------



## pieterhuisman (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Akarim,

I can try to answer 
2) Trademe.co.nz is teh best place to look for all rentals: even real estate agencies post 99% of their things here
5) Trademe.co.nz yes, but sometimes difficult to judge what you're getting. I bought my car on my first weekend here at the 'Ellerslie Car Fare' on a Sunday: open market, lots of cars, turn up and look, test drive and if you like a car, have it tested on site (independently) and drive off once bought with insurance as well if you want. I was very happy with mine 8K, fresh from Japan, good deal.

Hope this helps! Cheers,
Pieter H.


----------

